
Will YCombinator invest in a Non-US startup - Keios

======
Keios
Folks, There are many threads running on immigration laws and visa issues, and
being someone who wishes to apply for the next round of YC school this leaves
me a bit uncertain. So here is my question, what if the startup is good and
Ycombinator likes it but the founders have visa trouble and aren't able to
come to the US. What will happen then?

Also I am from India and in India companies of foreign origin are allowed to
own 100% in an Internet startup, will Ycombinator consider letting us run our
company out of India if we cant manage the visas? Any clarification will help
immensely. Thanks

~~~
danielha
There have a few non-US teams in the program. If you stay where you are, you
are missing the main benefit of Y Combinator.

~~~
Keios
Not by choice though..just if we don't get a visa.

